# Domestic spying



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This seems quite reasonable to me for catching terrorists faster. Of course, they caught a few benine guys and made them to suffer for nothing... On the other hand, KGB and Communist ideologists always repeated to Russian people that all their spying within their own country for security and quick catching foreig sabateurs and domestic enemies of the state. Thus we have increasingly more developments resembling the former Soviet Union: domestic spying and involvement in Iraq, which seems parallel to war of Brezhnew in Afghanistan. Of course, our cause is a noble one, but Iraqui people are deeply divided and do not appreciate how much good help we did for them.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank you sir Kennedy, we need people like you to keep rappin.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bush administration would be thriving under Communist system.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

The problem is, if wire tapping of American citizens without any court checks is within the inherent powers of the Commander and Chief; what will Hillary Clinton do with it when/if she becomes president in 2008?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The problem is, if wire tapping of American citizens without any court checks is within the inherent powers of the Commander and Chief; what will Hillary Clinton do with it when/if she becomes president in 2008?


Well for the first time in her life she will know where the hell old Bill is every night. That alone will keep her pretty well occupied...... :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Democrates new code word for investigation is spying.
I guess it just depends who's doing it, to what it's called.
Here's a couple more democrates buzz words used with translation:

Invest = TAX
Sexal relations = anything but a BJ
Gov't cuts = screwing the military as much as possible, then when something is found to be short, blaim someone else.
Wealthly = Anyone who's not on wellfare.
Invest in education = give teenagers extra beer money so they don't have to work their way thru school.
Protect in the envirenment = screw anyone who's trying to make a living off the land.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

When plain folcs in communist countries were interviewed about domestic spying in their countries, they usually said: "Well, it is OK as long as it protects peace on Earth. This is how we can live in peace here instead of fighting there...."


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

I suppose it is how you define " domestic enemies of the state " . If I don't like what you do and speak my mind I could become your enemy , depending on who makes the rules and how far they take them . I don't trust absolute power to any ONE man .


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey now...I would like to do some Domestic Spying on the girl up the road :lol: :lol: :lol: dd:


----------

